# Black or White Rims?



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Black or White Rims on aztec red 03 Se-R? Just gathering opinions =)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

white


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

White. Gonna be a B!tch to clean but it will look clean.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

white


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

White or maybe gunmetal/bronze. Black will look tacky like a checkerboard.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

white


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*WHITE*

WHITE WHITE


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Black, especially if you get a polished lip.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

once you go black...

I vote for black.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Black with a machined/polished lip.

White is a PAIN IN THE ASS!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

White....I have yet to see black rims I like.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

definitely go with white...i think red/white accent eachother really well, just expect to be cleaning them a whole lot


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh,
People, this is post segregation. I think due to affirmative action there should be at least one black rim on the car.

Seth


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

id go with White !!..


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Gun Metal sounds interesting =)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Uh,
> People, this is post segregation. I think due to affirmative action there should be at least one black rim on the car.
> 
> Seth *


 hey dont forget the rims from south america at least 1 brown one also i agree with seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> People, this is post segregation. I think due to affirmative action there should be at least one black rim on the car.


lol....this is true especially since the Supreme Court upheld it the other day. As long as you don't assign points to the black rims you should be ok. Remember, diversity in your car represent a benefit to the nation.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and one jewish rim too


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
But have you ever tried a Jewish rim? They are so expensive...

Seth

P.S. I don't know what I mean here, it makes no sense, so I'll just leave it open to interpretation.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

White, but I think silver or gunmetal would look best.Black doesn't have enough contrast against the tires and the wheels get lost in the blackness, white is nice, but it can also look ricey and is hard to clean.Silver is a classic look that will never go out of style.Just one man's opinion...


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I really don't like white wheels but Mixeplux since your car is red I would buy gunmetal wheels or just plains alloys. My car is red too and that's what I would buy.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Yeah,
> But have you ever tried a Jewish rim? They are so expensive...
> *


Bwahahaha  ... I get it 

I guess a Jewish rim would be a six-sided star?


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

white would look best


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i would have to say black


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

go with white if you like to clean them every day or two 

or if you are lazy go with black


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

tht's why i say black cuz im lazy


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Hey, what about us asians? Or does it not matter because we're the car?

Go with black rims. Black and red look menacing. Flat black would be better.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

B14SXTreme said:


> *tht's why i say black cuz im lazy *



I have been there..

I had white 16's and now I am sporting graphite 15's

I had to clean the white ones every other day.
But the ones I have on there now.. I give it a week or two


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Black with chrome lip IMO


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

imo... gunmetal or bronze. i dont know why bronze isnt so popular... oh well. so yea... go for bronze


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

white isn't THAT bad to clean, just make sure to use some spray and wipe wax after cleaning them and they'll repel dirt longer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

go with white.. im gettin my car painted red just becasue it goes so well with with the white rims ive found


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

mine is aztec red with white rims I'll post pics a bit later.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Black, Flat Black at that or maybe even Gold Top Secret style.


----------

